# Site running Slow? - was :Who's Online



## Cthulhu (Nov 7, 2001)

Lately, this feature has been a major PITA for me.  Every time I click on the link, it takes an eternity for the page to come up, if it does at all.

Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 7, 2001)

Comes up ok for me.  Anyone else having slow loads, not just on this page, but any others?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 9, 2001)

Ok, I'm seeing a general slowdown on page loads, etc from a few locations.  I'm checking into the cause and will post whats up ASAP.  I got a feeling the servers got a few too many things going on right now, but I'm just guessing.  Maybe its time to bite the bullet n go dedicated.   

Oh well...I'll keep y'all posted.:asian:


----------

